# Back with new Lab results :)



## chuluota (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok,
I have som new labs... I hope they mean something 

TSH 2.990 ****** ref: 0.450-4.500
Thyroxine (T4) 8.1 ****** 4.5-12.0
T3 Uptake 32 ****** 24-39
Free Thyroxine INdex 2.6 ***** 1.2-4.9
T4, Free (Direct) 1.04 ***** 0.82-1.77
Triiodothyronine, Free,Serum 2.4 ****** 2.0-4.4

There they are......

I am open to any and all ideas on what this means now!!

Thanks you guys for being here!!

Blessings
Chuluota


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chuluota said:


> Ok,
> I have som new labs... I hope they mean something
> 
> TSH 2.990 ****** ref: 0.450-4.500
> ...


According to AACE suggested range for TSH 0.3 -3.0, you are borderline hypo and most of us feel best with TSH down around 1.0 or less. Your FT4 is below mid-range (1.29) and your FT3 is in a very bad place. Quite low. That too should be mid-range (3.2) or a tad higher depending on how you are feeling.

There is no question in my mind that you are quite exhausted and symptomatic. FT3 is your active hormone. In other words, you have no gas in your car.

Refresh my memory............; are you on any med for thyroid? If so, what and how much?


----------



## chuluota (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks
I am on synthroid .44 one day ..... .66 for the next two days
I do not feel good 
I ache all over .. joints, ribs, back, hips 
I feel kind of anxious and weepy ... the weirdest thing is I feel spacy .. like sureal kind of.. it is hard to explain

My endo said she will order me t4/t3 compounded .. with the t3 being slow or timed release ( i think that is how she put it)
But I am scared of the compounded because I have heard horror stories of bad compounding problems 
I can get Arrmor here but the endo thought it might be to strong for me 

I just dont know what to do!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

chuluota said:


> Thanks
> I am on synthroid .44 one day ..... .66 for the next two days
> I do not feel good
> I ache all over .. joints, ribs, back, hips
> ...


 You are only taking Synthroid 3 days a week?

Based on your labs an increase of your Synthroid is in order - why not ask your doctor to increase your Synthroid before getting into compounded medications? Both your Free T-3 and Free T-4 are in lower range so maybe an increase in Synthroid will help fix that- you'll know in 6 weeks.


----------



## chuluota (Feb 16, 2010)

sorry no ... LOL
I take it everyday but I go from .44 day one ... then .66 the next two... then .44 
back and forth (it is always .44 one day .. .66 two days)

would this cause all the other symtoms?

I do not feel good 
I ache all over .. joints, ribs, back, hips 
I feel kind of anxious and weepy ... the weirdest thing is I feel spacy .. like sureal kind of.. it is hard to explain

thanks
chuluota


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chuluota said:


> sorry no ... LOL
> I take it everyday but I go from .44 day one ... then .66 the next two... then .44
> back and forth (it is always .44 one day .. .66 two days)
> 
> ...


You are very under medicated and I agree w/lovlkn that firstly one should try a steady increase of Synthroid to see how that goes. You should be getting labs every 8 weeks and Synthroid should be titrated in small increments until you feel well.

I don't see how Armour could be too strong. One grain (60 mgs.)has only 38 mcgs. of T4 and 9 mcgs. of T3.

Do your research. Better yet, you may wish to find a better doctor. This one seems to be in a daze. You are "very" symptomatic and she is keeping you in the worst possible place.


----------



## chuluota (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you Andros and Lovlkn for all your help!!
The time and research you put into trying to help so many people is amazing.

I have an appointment on the 16th
The Doc and I are going to have to have a long talk. 
I don't want to feel like this anymore and I am going to do something to change it!!

Blessings to you
Chuluota


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chuluota said:


> Thank you Andros and Lovlkn for all your help!!
> The time and research you put into trying to help so many people is amazing.
> 
> I have an appointment on the 16th
> ...


It is our pleasure and we all hope to be instrumental in getting you on your feet.

{{{{Chuluota}}}}

Keep us posted. 16th. is around the corner.


----------



## chuluota (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok,
just got new labs... they have not changed much in the last 11 weeks :sad0049:

here they are
tsh 2.730 ...................range 0.4 - 4.5
Thyroxine (t4) 8.3 .............. 4.5-12.0
T3 uptake 29 .................. % 24-39
free Thyroxine INdex 2.4 ........1.2-4.9
Thyroxie (T4) free, direct 1.01 .....0.82-1.77
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 12 ...... 0-34
Antithyroglobulin Ab
siemns (Dpc) ICMA Methodology <20 ..... IU/ML 0-40
Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum 2.5 .........pg/mL 2.0-4.4

I am still taking the dose as before (.44 one day .. then .66 for the next two days .. then back to .44 .......that is my cycle .. i take it 7 days a week but in these doses)

I still feel achy in my back and sides .. like rib bones and the area on each side of my spine .....my joints hurt ... like hips and wrists .. like arthritis .. which I dont have!

All thoughts please!!
Thanks
Chuluota


----------

